# FreeBSD`s live sync program



## akshin (Nov 20, 2019)

Hi!
Is there a native live sync program for freebsd?
Not ported from linux like lsyncd or clsync.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 20, 2019)

Both _are_ compiled natively for FreeBSD. 

As for being 'ported', almost all 38.000+ ports are in fact ported, that's what ports are, and why they are called 'ports'. Very little is specifically designed and coded for FreeBSD. A lot of software is coded properly and porting is fairly straightforward but the fact remains that most of the available (open source) software simply isn't specifically coded for FreeBSD.


----------



## akshin (Nov 20, 2019)

Both _are_ compiled natively for linux inotify


----------



## SirDice (Nov 20, 2019)

devel/libinotify is compiled for FreeBSD (it actually uses kqueue(2), which is specific to FreeBSD).


----------



## akshin (Nov 20, 2019)

Ok thank you. I will test it


----------

